# Potential Upgrade of 2014 Pioneer Audio



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm addressing this to Andrei as he's our resident Cruze audio expert and probably as knowledgeable as anyone in the world on our audio systems. 

I am doing this in a thread, and not by private message, so that others with the same question can google and benefit from Andrei's expertise. 

I have the 2014 version of the factory premium Pioneer audio. For my kind of listening it's pretty good for what it cost. 

But it does not sound quite as good as the Bose in my DTS. 

My question is: Can the Pioneer premium audio in my Cruze be upgraded to sound as good as the factory Bose in my DTS?

If so, what would be a ballpark guess at the cost to do such an upgrade?

My only constraint is that I can't afford to loose anymore space from my diesel's trunk. 

I know that for some the mere mention of the word Bose causes them to see red, but that is not my intent. It is simply the only other car audio benchmark that I have readily available.

As well, as I'm not planning a visit to Chicago anytime soon, please don't feel pressured to give a quick answer. 

Thanks,


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure it can you will have to bypass the stock amplifier and add a aftermarket one and a set of components.
Like always cost greatly depends on what your looking to achieve and your budget.

Usually amps are $89-160 depending on if you get 2ch or 4ch.

Amp wire kit can be around $50-90

A set of components will be around $160

PAC 40-80 depending which one you get.

Not sure if you want subwoofer or the want to upgrade the rear door speakers
If you want better bass you need to bypass the 6x9s in the back and replace with a sub and sealed enclosure.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'm addressing this to Andrei as he's our resident Cruze audio expert and probably as knowledgeable as anyone in the world on our audio systems.
> 
> I am doing this in a thread, and not by private message, so that others with the same question can google and benefit from Andrei's expertise.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm not Andrei, but I'm pretty sure I will tell you something very similar that he would.

1) Factory audio just plain sucks, doesn't matter the brand or how "premium" it is, they always use the cheapest materials available while providing low rms, usually 20-40 at most and not caring at all for SQ.

2) The audio on your DTS is only "good" because you haven't heard anything better than can be really called as "good", I have the standard 6 speaker system but added a pair of Pioneer TS-A(cant remember number) 3 way 6x9 in the back wired in parallel to the passenger door speakers (stock), they should be getting 10-15 rms (passenger door speakers lost power, 6x9's are rated 40rms), and they sound AWESOME, high response is amazing, you can actually hear the bass and many people have praised and liked it, then I changed the front component with a Pioneer TS-D(6.5" component, 60 rms) and added a focal tweeter with the tweeter pod it came (probably THE BEST change you can do), with all these extras, does it sound better? Definitely, does it sound "good"? I'm sure not, for me and my friends it sounds good, but nobody has heard an actual sq audio.

3) I say it should be around $1000-$900, mine will come in around $1300 and not only I will be doing what Andrei recommends (Vifa Tweeters, Silver Flute Woofers, miniDSP, TC Sounds Epic 8" Subwoofer, CLD Tiles) but I'll be using higher grade components, such as an Audiocontrol LC6/7i (still haven't decided if AcuBass is worth the extra $40) which is around $60-$100 more expensive than the PAC, an Alpine PDX-V9 5 channel amp (seriously, the specs on this amp are insane, it also gives me 100 rms x 4 and 500 x 1 which is perfect for what I need), which is $415 on Amazon, KnuKonceptz Kolossus Flex OFC 4 Gauge amp install kit ($63), 13' 4 channel karma kable ($18.49), 50' Karma 16 gauge speaker cable ($20) plus around $100 in extra stuff such as led strips, some relays and some speaker adapters.

But if you can't afford to lose trunk space to a sub+box, then the best you can do is add 2 6.5" Tang Band Subs on the rear doors or add 2 6x9 Tang Band Subs (similarly to what I did), sure, you will get bass, sure, you will think it sounds "good" but it just can't be compared to the TC Sounds Epic in a sealed box.


----------

